# One Great Weekend!



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

A few months ago, like many BOTL/SOTL, had lost my job. After applying all over the place, I finally landed an interview this past Monday the 13th, getting a call back on Friday the 17th saying they would like me to start on the 20th of April! Of course what is one to do when hearing good news like that in this economy? Smoke 'em up of course! I had a mix up of cigars, starting off with a 5 Vegas Relic, an Oliva Connecticut, a Tatuaje Havana, and one other very special cigar.

I was able to post two excellent cigar reviews this week of the 5 Vegas Relic, and the Tatuaje Havana. Luckily enough this weekend, me and my girlfriend were heading out of town to spend time with her parents on their farm. With the help of Bill (GlockG23) and his great contests he has been hosting, I've been litterally having withdrawls, and craving an Opus X. While driving to their house, I was able to stop by my friends and borrow one of his Opus cigars. Now, if you would have asked me a year ago when I started to smoke if I could nub an Opus, I would have looked at you as if you were crazy! Needless to say, I nubbed it with pride! It was a great celebration cigar to end a very good weekend that was really needed.

At this point, I'd like to thank all the people at puff.com keeping my head up, and help me be positive for the past few difficult months. This Opus is for you!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Good times!

Great pictures!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear the great news Ben!

This recession is no picnic.

Looks like it was a great smoke!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks awesome thanks for sharign


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

That is awesome !!
Super cool, I am glad you got the job and smoked a fine cigar !!
sweet photo's

cheers


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

good news. very very glad to hear the good news


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

a new job and a fine cigar. yup great weekend


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good to hear that you were able to find a job.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new job. That would be a nice way to start the weekend.

Nice smoke.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice!! Looks and sounds like a great time.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations, man. That's a good way to celebrate.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new job


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on the job! And the great cigar weekend.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Allright, way to go Ben! Very nice way to start the week and a very nice smoke to celebrate with.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad to see your are once again gainfully employed! Also good to see anyone enjoy an Opus.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for the great pics.


----------

